# Tank Light: good or bad?



## _K8_ (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a pretty novice betta owner, (I just found out that my new betta is a crown tail betta!), and I was wondering about the light on the tank. It seems he zooms around, and flares up (especially in one corner) but with the light off he is more calm, and slightly less active. Are lights not recommended for bettas? As well, what should I do about the corner where he keeps seeing himself and getting upset about it? 

Another question too: Does the tank need to be heated? The water should be at room temperature, and we have a filter.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

your betta is seeing his reflection. mine used to do the same thing. i just keep my light off bcuz he get enough natural light. if you want to keep your light on you could maybe get a background if he's flaring in a back corner. just make sure you turn your light off when it get dark so your betta can get a natural day/night cycle.

and unless you keep your house at 78 degrees constanly you need a heater. bettas are tropical fish and live in a warmer enviorment. without one they become very inactive, and prone to illnesses.


----------



## jillnjasper (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a light too, but I try to not keep it on for long periods of time because I thought it was probably irritating to my fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

jillnjasper said:


> I have a light too, but I try to not keep it on for long periods of time because I thought it was probably irritating to my fish.


Why?? Unless you have an insanely bright light and its like blinding to your fish... Its no different then if they weren't in a fish tank and the sun was shining down on them


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Some lights depending on number of watts can warm the surface of the water . In a smaller tank it could make the fish uncomfortable. You might try using a lower watt bulb. :wink:


----------



## fishhead (Feb 6, 2008)

Or a florescent bulb, which doesn't give off heat.


----------



## jake5554 (Jul 31, 2008)

you always want to use a 7 watt or lower bulb and let your betta have a temp. from 72 to 82 thats what ive been told and all my bettas have been doing fine


----------

